# Turbo snails attached to coral and a free "caterpillar"!



## MartinLB (Apr 13, 2014)

I am new to saltwater aquariums having kept fresh for many years. I have two corals in my tank one of which I believe May be called a zoanthus. I have a couple of turbo snails that attach to it, is this ok? It appears not to harm the coral and it doesn't close up when they attach. I also have what looks like a furry caterpillar which I discovered was attached to the underside of a rock. It crawls over the rocks slowly and doesn't appear to cause harm. It is brown/red and about an inch or two long, is it safe and what is it?

Many thanks in anticipation to any and all who can help an amateur!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

The turbo snails are reef safe they are just clumsy, it is probably in the process of cleaning the coral rock off of algaes. Also if you had a picture of the other creature it may help with an ID but I can say the most common thing that goes by a similar description would be a bristle worm.


----------



## MartinLB (Apr 13, 2014)

*"Caterpillar photo"*

Hi,

I have attached a photo of the caterpillar type creature in my tank. It seems quite happy to crawl around and is equally happy day or night.

Hopefully it can be identified!

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Reminds me of a type of sea slug or nudibranch, not one I am familiar with. Just keep an eye on him and where he travels, this will give you an idea of what he is eating,many are restricted to a selective diet.


----------

